# Setting out engineer jobs- help!!



## Nasesco (Jan 15, 2010)

Hi All!!

Moving to Melbourne in Jan.. but i'm getting slightly apprehensive regarding job prospects. I'm a qualified civil engineer with 2yrs site experience, I cant seem to find anything relevant to my line of work in Melbourne however.  While there are plenty of positions as 'site engineers' this role seems to be similar to that of a site agent here in the UK which is of a supervisory/management nature. I want to be purely site based, responsible for setting out , i.e. line, levels, etc. 

Please help!!

Many thanks,
John


----------



## ezzie (Sep 24, 2009)

Hi John,
Yes, I've heard it's a bit slow in Melbourne. Seems to be plenty of Engineering jobs up here in sunny Sydney though. Bear in mind, things might look bleaker than they are at the moment as we're in 'caretaker government' mode. That'll all change after this Saturday of course!


----------



## Dolly (Feb 17, 2008)

Have you checked these sites out?

Civil & Structural Jobs| CareerOne.com.au

SEEK Job Search - Find jobs using multiple job search options

Civil Engineer Jobs in Melbourne VIC | Indeed.com.au

Dolly


----------



## RishiRiddhi (Jun 19, 2010)

Nasesco said:


> Hi All!!
> 
> Moving to Melbourne in Jan.. but i'm getting slightly apprehensive regarding job prospects. I'm a qualified civil engineer with 2yrs site experience, I cant seem to find anything relevant to my line of work in Melbourne however. While there are plenty of positions as 'site engineers' this role seems to be similar to that of a site agent here in the UK which is of a supervisory/management nature. I want to be purely site based, responsible for setting out , i.e. line, levels, etc.
> 
> ...



Hi Nasesco - 

I am a structural engineer and moving to melbourne in this september. Dolly's suggested sites are best enough to take a glance about opportunities in various regions. However, from my seach campaign so far; it seems like you may try to check Perth and Brisbane for opportunities. 

I would suggest to check most appropriate locations to get a job of your skills. 

I would suggest not to start applying right away for the job if you are planning for January. 

I hope once I will land up in Australia, I would be provide some more idea of market. 

Good luck

Rushi


----------



## RachaelK (Oct 14, 2008)

Hi, John! I'm in construction in Melbourne and there's heaps on at the moment. Check out some of the recruitment sites (everyone tends to hire through recruiters down here). Mycareer.com.au is pretty good for searches. Maybe try googling surveying companies? What type of layout have you done? I'm wondering because if it's been something specific you could check out larger concrete contractors in the areas or civils or whatever. The other smart thing to do would be to maybe checkout meetup.com for an Irish group in the area. There's a lot of 'who you know' which is similar to Ireland (I lived there for 3 years before moving here) and somebody in the group may be willing to give you a hand? I haven't worked with a lot of set out or I'd love to give you more specifics.


----------

